# Who has more names of APBT bloodlines to make a 'complete' list ?



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello i'm new here on the site, and hope some people can help me out on this one.
I want to make a so completly as possible list of the different bloodlines and the names of the dogmen or dog where the foundation is based on.
I wil put down a list below to take the pennalty off and if there are people who think thre are faults in it ore the have any other names for me to ad, please repley.

Alligator (Rufus) 
Boudreaux 
Banjo 
Boyles 
Buck 
Bullyson (Hall) 
Carver 
Chinaman 
Clouse 
Clemmons 
Colby 
Corvino 
Cowboy 
Eli 
Gambler's Virgil 
Gator 
Giroux 
Greenwood 
Hammonds 
Hollingsworth 
Homer (Mountain Man) 
Honeybunch 
Iron Kid 
Ironline (Norrod) 
Jeep 
Frisco (Chinaman) 
Jocko 
Kennedy 
Lightner 
Lonzo 
Maverick 
Mayday 
Mayfield (Tudor) 
Maximillion 
McCoy 
Nigerino 
Old Family 
Patricks (Bolio/Tombstone) 
Peterson 
Razor Edge 
Rascal 
Red Boy 
Red Devil 
Sarona 
Six Bits 
Snooty 
Sorrells 
Skull 
Tab 
Tant 
T-N-T 
Two Eyes (Fat Bill) 
Watchdog 
Whitsell 
Wildside 
Zebo 
Art
Bolt Action
Brownie
Buster
Chivo
Dime
Dibo
Dutschboy
Eli JR.,
Eli III, 
Galtie IIIronhead
Joey
Midnight Cowboy
Moe
Oiler
Outlaw
Obnoxious OX
Rascal
Red
Wally
Eli
Skull
Badger
Chinaman
Sixbits
Stonewall
Honeybunch 
Tramp
Redboy
Bruiser
Boyles
Wagners
Corderio
Razor Edge
Bowman's Hammer
Mayday
Carver
Banjo
Cowboy
Kershner
Jocko
Buck
York
Cloverhill
Pure Power
Sorrels
Carwilles
Wildside
Rascal
Hempill
Wilder
Ross'Red Devil
Nigerio
Outlaw
Buttweiser Crusher
Scot-Li
Frisco
Wildside
Lonzo
Mims
Garner
Norrod
Loposay

I wil put them more in alfabethic order when i have the time...

Greetings from Holland, Géraldo


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I personally wouldn't put Razor's Edge in there with these well known gamelines. That's a pretty big list to study...good luck. If you have any specific questions relating to any of these bloodlines, there are plenty of people here that can help answer any questions you may have.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

oh yeah and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

*Razor Edge in dead shame between al the game.*

Tnxs man.

I only put Razor Edge in in the list becouse now in our country (Holland) The breed specific law whe had for years (since 1993) is since 4 mnd. put of the table.
Now we may bred Pit Bulls again here.
And every ad in the paper en local on the net goes abouth that Redger Edge line Bully type. The BIGGER the better is the thinking.
I would say go buy a American Bulldog if you prefer big dog.

Personly i dont like that 'type of dog' becouse i think there is only one dog and that is that type subscriben in the breedstanderd. (A real game atleth type of dog) like Dawnrest's Blanco's IBM's ACES JACKIE, Tudor's ALICE, Plumber's ALLIGATOR, Lightner's ANDY, Dawnrest's APPLEJACK 3, Heinzl's ARIZONA PETE, Stinson's Glover's Adams' Crutchfield's ART, Ramsey's ARTY, Long's BABY, Tudor's BABY, Young's BAD MAN, Pitre's Carver's BAD NEWS, DeCordova's BAT, Shivar's BEANIE, Carver's BELLE, Redmar's BENJAMIN, Corcoran's BIDDY, Tom's BIG BLACK, Clouse's BIG BOY, James' BIG JOHN, Taylor's BILL, O'Neal's BILLY, Smith's BILLY SUNDAY, Dawnrest's BLACK BUNCH, Tudor's BLACK DEMON, Tudor's BLACK JACK, Tudor's BLACK JACK JR., Peterson's BLACK JACK JR., Yount's Medlin's BLACK PEPPER, Kinard's BLACK & TAN BUCK, Carver's BLACK WIDOW, Mayfield's BLACKIE, Boudreaux' BLIND BILLY, Colby's BLIND JACK, Dawnrest's BLOCKHEAD, Finley's BO, Colby's BOB TAIL BOB, Loposay's BOE, Dawnrest's BOJANGLES 4, Indian's Carver's BOLIO, Boyle's BOLT ACTION, Davis' BOOMERANG, Boudreaux' BOSS, Boudreaux' BOZE, Armitage's Corvino's BRADDOCK, Williams' BRINDLE JACK, Daniel's BROWNIE, Komosinski's Roofner's BROWNIE, E.Crenshaw's BUCK, Everett's Irish Jerry's BUCK, Lightner's BUCKY, Neblett's BUCKY McCOY, Colby's BUD, Holloway's BUD, Jose's Crew's BULL, Cotton's BULLET, Hampton's BULLET, Waller's BULLGER, Wallings' Carver's BULLYSON, Thrift's BUMPER, Loposay's Shivar's BUSTER, Colby's BUTCHER, Clouse's BUTCHER BOY, Hooten's BUTCHER BOY, Hand's CANDY, Faris' CARHART, Ferguson's CENTIPEDE, Holland's CHEROKEE CHIEF, Abernathy's Garner's Romero's CHINAMAN, Davis' CHIVO, Lightner's CITATION, Heinzl's CLANCY, Elliott's CLYDE, Lee's COWGIRL, Eunice's Thurmond's CRACKER JACK, Komosinski's CRIB, Williams' CYCLONE, Mountain Man's DEADWOOD, Carver's DIAMOND, Steinburg's DIAMOND, Boyle's DIRTY MARY, Stinson's DOLEMITE, Cummings' DUTCHBOY, Heinzl's DUTCHESS, Boudreaux' 8-BALL, Boudreaux' ELI, Clayton's ELI JR., Harris' Heikkila's Thurmond's ELI III, Allen's FIGHTING TIGE, Komosinski's FINN, Colby's FLUB-DUB, Hall's FOOTS, Colby's GALTIE II, Colby's GENERAL, Hemphill's GERONIMO, Williams' GIRL, Fitzwater's GOLDIE, Tudor's GOLDIE, Heinzl's ******, Giroux' GUNNER, Burton's Giroux' HANK, Hand's HAPPY JACK, Reddick's HERMAN, Mountain Man's Huneycutt's Rebel's HOMER, Mountain Man's Dr. Lutz' Miller's HOMER JR., Irish Jerry's HONEYBUNCH, Sparks' Henneberger's HUNKY, Carver's IRONHEAD, Duffy's JACK, Teal's JAKE, Clayton's JAVA, Garrett's J.Crenshaw's JEEP, Komosinski's JEFF, Tudor's JEFF, Wallace's JEFF, Holt's JEREMIAH, Bruce's JERRY, Shipley's JERRY, Orday's JET, Colby's JILL, Duprel's Shady Hill's JILL, Komosinski's JIM, Marshall's JOE, Young's JOE BRADDOCK, Roadblock's RBB's JOEY, Webster's JOKER, Kelly's KAYO, Wallace's KING COTTON, Plumber's KIOWA, Burleson's LADY, Conklin's LADY JANE, Komosinski's LENA, E.Crenshaw's LEPRECHAUN, Boyle's LIMITED EDITION, J.Crenshaw's LITTLE RASCAL JR. TOJO, Boyd's B.B's Sexton's LITTLE RASCAL PETEY, Colby's LOTUS, Tudor's LUCKY, Boudreaux' MAVERICK, Davis' MIDNIGHT COWBOY, Komosinski's MIKE, Tudor's MINNIE, L.Green's MISS KIM, Wood's Irish Jerry's MISS POOL HALL RED, Carver's MISS SPIKE, Art's Carver's MISSY, Henry B.'s Valiente's MISSY, J.Crenshaw's MISSY, Leo's Boudreault's Petronelli's MOE, Colby's NICK, Ackel's NICODEMUS, Hernandez' ******, Mayfield's ******, Tom's OBNOXIOUS OX, Heikkila's OILER, Colby's OLD SPRING, J.Crenshaw's OTIS, Medlin's OUTLAW, Williams' PALADIN, Colby's PADDY, Colby's PANSY, Dunable's PAT, Colby's PETE, Heinzl's PETER, Young's PIGGY DAVIS, Feeley's PILOT, Lloyd's PILOT, Colby's PINCHER, Mitchell's Seaton's PINCHER, Carver's PISTOL, Beal's POWHATAN, Holloway's Boudreaux' PRISSY II, Galvin's PUP, Heywood's RASBREE, J.Crenshaw's RASCAL, Trahan's RASCAL, Colby's RED, Patrick's RED BABY, Ross' Creed's RED DEVIL, Medlin's RED LADY, Hanson's RED MAN, Tudor's RED MIKE, Williams' RED SANDY, E.Crenshaw's RENO, Shivar's RINSIE, Barbee's ROCKY, Shivar's ROOK, Dawnrest's RUMBLE, Fox' RUSTY, Hunter's SAM, Racine's SAM, Teal's SARGE, Hyde's SATCH, Komosinski's SCOUT, Wallace's SEARCY JEFF, Rebel's Mountain Man's SHADY LADY Tenerowicz' SHOTSIE, Corvino's SHORTY, Dawnrest's SMOKESTACK 2, Komosinski's SMOKEY, Tudor's SMOKEY, Hurd's SMOKY, Brabham's Singleton's SNAKE, Russell's SNAKE, Wood's SNOOTY, E.Crenshaw's SNOW, McCraw's SNOWBALL, Flowers' SPARKY, Dawnrest's B.C.'s SPIDER, DeWee's SPIDER, Dawnrest's SPIKE, Tudor's SPIKE, Carver's STOMPANATO, Hall's Long's STOMPER, Rebel's Young's SUNDANCE, Bates' SUSIE, Davis' SUSIE, White's TAB, Doyle's TACOMA DEBUTANTE, Doyle's TACOMA DISPATCHER 1, Brown's TACOMA JACK, Dickinson's TANGERINE, Owen's TANNER, Boudreaux' T-BELL, Boudreaux' T-BUD, White's TEDDY, Dawnrest's TERMITE, Colby's THISTLE, Heikkila's THUNDER, Colby's TIGE, Donovan's TIGE, Wise's TIGER BOY, Heinzl's TINKER, Tudor's TIPPY, Maloney's Petronelli's Mayfield's Patrick's TOMBSTONE, Maloney's TOOT, Clark's TRAMP, Bass' TRAMP RED BOY, Stinson's TUFFY, Courvette's TURK, Lightner's VICK, Colby's WALLY, Colby's WASP, Carver's Clouse's WHITE BULL, Dawnrest's Black Dog's WICKED WITCH, Mason's WILD JUPE, Dawnrest's Lynchmob's SGD's YARDBOY, Adams' Johnson's Mountain Man's ZEBO, Klaus' ZEKE, DeCordova's ZULA, etc.

I think A Razor Edge never can be a top atleth and can get a R.O.M title.
But hack,.... it's a line so il let it stand in the list.

But i agree it is in dead a shame between al those's game lines.

Greetings from Holland, Géraldo.

ps. Thanxs for your reaction.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

A razors edge dog "can be" a decent athlete for sure,just not a good fighting dog which is illegal here anyway,it is more important to evaluate the particular dog and critique the individual rather than the bloodline since there is so much variance in the type in general.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure how far back you're going, or if you're just looking for gamebred dogs, but Lar-San is a line. Some would consider Wilhemakit a line. BTW, you've got Scott-Lin listed as Scott-Li.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site. In your first list you have several DOGS and not bloodlines.


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

Please tell me wat dogs i have put in the list that dan't belong there.

But i thought you had simply said two line's.

Like Pat Patricks had his Patricks line, But Bolio and Tomstone are the line's of the two best dogs he had. 

But maybe sameone can help me to make it better clear if i'm rong.

ps. Yes there are many gamelines in my list and figting is here ilagal to, but in my opinion a Pit Bull has to be gameness mentalety, otherwise i would buy a nice looking Amstaff showdog to show of with his looks, but than you had a dog that is a shell of wat is was.

If you buy a Mercedes 600 sel you dont want to buy it with just a 1200cc engine intsead of the original v12 either. (i geus) But hack, ....who i'm i to critisice ;-)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

For example Art was a dog, Boudreaux/Carver bloodline, Eli and Art-/boudreaux bloodlines, Dibo, honeybunch and several others are dogs


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

*Pit Dog bloodline*

So i can get Dibo and Honybunch from the list you meen OldFortKennels ?
And Art was a dog of A bloodline..(the boudreax/carver line ?)
And Eli was een dog bret out of Art the dog and a Bordeax line ?

Sorry but i dont get it at once.

Tnxs anyway for trying to make me a bit smarter. 

ps. Contender Kennels advertise with some of the best blood up close,Stonewall,Honeybunch,Tramp,Redboy,and Bruiser.

So i tought it was a line, just like Redboy line and Bruiser line.


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

Not all dogs of the Razor Edge are that Bully that i will agree Cane76,... but here in Holland is it a Hype to own a Razor Edge dog and not the specimen you discriped, but i mean Razor Edge dogs that look like "Spike" from the Tom & Jerry cartoon with a 25 inch Pit Bull over caristic head. But there are good specimens in the USA thats for sure. But here they want BIG dogs imported from the USA so they can sadisfy the puplic in Holland were its now again legal to own Pit Bulls after they were banned from 1993 and now so will breed like rabbits with ther Razor Edge imported dogs. Sadly ther are no good specimens around anymore for my knowlich....Mayfield breeder here was caught and his dogs wend to dogheaven becouse they look like a Pit Bull.


----------



## lisi47 (Dec 3, 2008)

*....*

RelicBizar,
I know you collect stamps about pitbulls, even when there's only one pitbull stamp on 6 values and one stamp sheet.


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

the razers edge dogs are a bully breed. they are about as much apbt's as a poodle is. they are over the standards for the apbt breed. the heads are over sized, they are to tall, to heavy, and just don't look good. heck the president of razers edge even stated they are not apbt's!!! many people buy them because they want to show everybody they own a big dog that is supposed to be the meanest thing on the earth!!! razers edge has done a disservice to the apbt breed.


----------



## LightsOut (Dec 16, 2008)

[Deleted - Read the rules and come back when you fully understand how not to be a prick] -GoPitbull


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

LightsOut said:


> HEY RETARD... razor edge is as much as a bloodline as Gator, as CHinaman.etc its a Stocky blue... they are just as beautiful an way more calm then rednoses thats my oppinion................. fuck i own everything... i have a rednose, blue, black, fawn, brindle,........ myspace.com/jraylee to c um..... an one bloodline you forgot is GOTTI.... remember these are AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS..... key word.... AMERICAN........


ROFL great first post. Way to make a first impression on everyone.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

big hook said:


> the razers edge dogs are a bully breed. they are about as much apbt's as a poodle is. they are over the standards for the apbt breed. the heads are over sized, they are to tall, to heavy, and just don't look good. heck the president of razers edge even stated they are not apbt's!!! many people buy them because they want to show everybody they own a big dog that is supposed to be the meanest thing on the earth!!! razers edge has done a disservice to the apbt breed.


I wouldn't say razor's edge dogs are too tall actually many of them are on the short side and the apbt can be super tall or short there is no height standard for the breed and not all american bullies are overdone it just depends on how they were bred. While bullies may not be for everyone they are still someones dog and there are many people on this forum who own american bullies so we need to be concious of that when we give our opinions . What may not look good to you may be beautiful to someone else. I don't agree with calling american bullies american pitbull terriers because they are seperate breeds. However I don't agree with bashing a breed of dogs simply because I do not like how they look people like what they like and that should be respected. The Razor's edge foundation was a pretty impressive line at one time however bad breeding has done a diservice to the line and the dogs. Bad breeding goes on in every line not just bully lines. This is why it's so important for those breeding to have a purpose and a reason to breed other than for looks color ect. Sadly the dogs are the ones who suffer in the end.


----------



## RelicBizar (Nov 2, 2008)

****** Best Seller ******



lisi47 said:


> RelicBizar,
> I know you collect stamps about pitbulls, even when there's only one pitbull stamp on 6 values and one stamp sheet.


Well, wel, well who do we got here.
If it isn's that real nice eBay sales person.

I realy thank you for helping me out with my stamps.
Now you cane see i'm a real Pit Dog fan, who you made a real happy person by sending even tree stamps of my favorite kind of dog breed. 
I'l just love them and soon buy a couple more from you Lizi.
Actualy i'm a Pit Bull book collector.

But do you have a Pit or Staff youre self then, that i now see you here on this great forum ? Now i am just quriage on how you get here haha.
But anyway very welcome on this site lovely Lizi.

Greetings and happy Christmass and a Happy new year to you,

Géraldo

ps. ad me on MSN if it's possible,... so we can cuminnicate a little more.


----------



## Lil T (Dec 16, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> ROFL great first post. Way to make a first impression on everyone.


he tries his best lol. anyway blues r jus a color in my opinion its still a pitbull and razoredge is just a bloodline of a blue. and they r not anything like a damn poodle so plz dont even compare a stupid breed like that to APBT!:woof:


----------



## LightsOut (Dec 16, 2008)

this is stupid you bann me an delete my post cause i pointed out how stupid people are... an you tell my wife to calm down in a post cause what she typed...... this is stupid... all i said was razor edge is a bloodline but in a way to make the person mad cause he dont know wtf he talking about. an if you want me to keep my comments to my self he should to tryin to say their like poodles pffffffffffff.... get outa here.... RAZOR EDGE are BLUES.. an still APBTs so how they anyway near poodles????? once again stupid people should be banned not people correcting the retard just cause he dont know what he is talking about.......

"HEY RETARD... razor edge is as much as a bloodline as Gator, as CHinaman.etc its a Stocky blue... they are just as beautiful an way more calm then rednoses thats my oppinion................. fuck i own everything... i have a rednose, blue, black, fawn, brindle,........ myspace.com/jraylee to c um..... an one bloodline you forgot is GOTTI.... remember these are AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS..... key word.... AMERICAN........"


tell me how is that a bann???????? just cause you dont want me to speak my mind an you let them bs man B** edited out** S


----------



## LightsOut (Dec 16, 2008)

here some.... RAZOR EDGE, AMBERLITE, GOTTI, GATOR


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah your wife is right, you try your best, dont you?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LightsOut said:


> this is stupid you bann me an delete my post cause i pointed out how stupid people are... an you tell my wife to calm down in a post cause what she typed...... this is stupid... all i said was razor edge is a bloodline but in a way to make the person mad cause he dont know wtf he talking about. an if you want me to keep my comments to my self he should to tryin to say their like poodles pffffffffffff.... get outa here.... RAZOR EDGE are BLUES.. an still APBTs so how they anyway near poodles????? once again stupid people should be banned not people correcting the retard just cause he dont know what he is talking about.......
> 
> "HEY RETARD... razor edge is as much as a bloodline as Gator, as CHinaman.etc its a Stocky blue... they are just as beautiful an way more calm then rednoses thats my opinion................. fuck i own everything... i have a rednose, blue, black, fawn, brindle,........ myspace.com/jraylee to c um..... an one bloodline you forgot is GOTTI.... remember these are AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS..... key word.... AMERICAN........"
> 
> tell me how is that a bann???????? just cause you dont want me to speak my mind an you let them bs man B FUCKING S


First off you need to watch your mouth this is a public family forum where kids under 18 do come on here to read and post. There is a right way to get your point accross without using the F word in every line and showing respect to the other members here ... Give your opinions but be tactful about it .. If you can't do that let me know and I will make the ban permanet. You need to respect the other members here we do not tolerate bashing of other members... their dogs ect and we do not tolerate foul language. Please consider yourelf warned.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You are right though LightsOut, Razor's Edge is a bloodline just like Gator, only difference is that Gator is pure APBT blood and RE is pits mixed with other dogs. (i.e. english bull dog, cane corso) Athough just because a dog is an RE does not mean it is blue, RE is a line started from many stock dogs unlike Gator which was started from a dog named Gator(Could be wrong bout the Gator so someone correct me). Showing us pictures of dogs that meet the standard of a pure APBT does not mean they are pure APBT, you MUST look at the pedigree of a dog to be SURE it is 100% anything, and that goes for any kind of dog.

As for the Gotti line, its the same as RE, just went to a different extreme with the breedings.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guy, colors are just colors and RE dogs come in every COLOR, size, and shape.... very inconsistant


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

LightsOut said:


> "HEY RETARD... razor edge is as much as a bloodline as Gator, as CHinaman.etc its a Stocky blue... they are just as beautiful an way more calm then rednoses thats my oppinion................. fuck i own everything... i have a rednose, blue, black, fawn, brindle,........ myspace.com/jraylee to c um..... an one bloodline you forgot is GOTTI.... remember these are AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS..... key word.... AMERICAN.


Easy with the word retard,take a look in the mirror first budrick,alligator[plumber's]Rufus and chinaman blood are as different from RAZORS EDGE/GOTTI ETC than a English bulldog is to a rhodesian ridge back,you need to get some knowledge before getting up on your soap box and pontificating cuz nobody's listening home's.you cant make the facts up as you go,it just doesn't work that way,anything can be written on paper,but it doesn't make it so,duh genius.
Sorry for offending anyone besides the ignorant poster,may you enlighten yourself before posting nonsense and belittling those born less intelligent than others.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I sure wish somebody would hurry up and invent the next "must have" status symbol for these folks


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

RE IS A REGISTERED APBT LINE. ALTHOUGH IT IS KNOWN AND ADMITTED BY DAVE WILSON THAT RE IS A COMBINATION OF AMSTAFFS AND APBT ALONG WITH SOME OTHER BREEDS, HE DOESN'T SPECIFY WHICH ONES. BUT TO SAY THAT GOTTILINE IS THE SAME AS RE IS CRAZY OLD SCHOOL GREYLINE DOGS ARE REALLY NICE GAMEDOGS. AS FOR SOME BLOODLINES NOT ON THE LIST HOW BOUT TURTLEBUSTER?


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

Pitfalls, Woods, Gaff, & Ruffian are my bloodlines......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> RE IS A REGISTERED APBT LINE. ALTHOUGH IT IS KNOWN AND ADMITTED BY DAVE WILSON THAT RE IS A COMBINATION OF AMSTAFFS AND APBT ALONG WITH SOME OTHER BREEDS, HE DOESN'T SPECIFY WHICH ONES. BUT TO SAY THAT GOTTILINE IS THE SAME AS RE IS CRAZY OLD SCHOOL GREYLINE DOGS ARE REALLY NICE GAMEDOGS. AS FOR SOME BLOODLINES NOT ON THE LIST HOW BOUT TURTLEBUSTER?


This is the first time I am hearing that old school greyline dogs were game? Please enlighten me... Where are the pedigree's of these old school greyline gamedogs? If you have something factual to share I would love to see it


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a Gaff/Greyline female, and in looking at her ped there isn't any game for at least 7 gens. I would not consider it a Game line, it is definatly a show line.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> BUT TO SAY THAT GOTTILINE IS THE SAME AS RE IS CRAZY OLD SCHOOL GREYLINE DOGS ARE REALLY NICE GAMEDOGS.


Not the same but in no way are any of the foundation stock for o.g. greyline game,maybe high drive,maybe not,raider two was a blue staff,camacho was a massive red nose beast resembeling a dogue de bordeaux more than a apbt,and chain gangs barney aka "cream" also resembled a mastiff cross.never matched never tested,not game.
As passionatly as i feel about the gotti line and as much as it pains me to mention,some of those blue freaks turn out to be very nice looking such as these.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I agree with cane76 I think you are confusing high drive or something else with gamedog... In order for a dog to be game it would have to be tested or fought. Grey-line and razor's edge are not game lines ... They were never tested or proven to be game therefore it would be incorrect to call grey-line dogs game dogs.


----------



## creme-de-la-creme_alize (Jan 15, 2009)

*.......*

Bloodlines:

LONZO'S "CH" BABE

SORRELLS "CH" BLUEMONDAY

CRENSHAW'S "CH" SLATER

CRENSHAW'S "CH" MISSY

CRENSHAW'S "CH" OTIS

CRENSHAW'S "CH" HONEYBUNCH

LLOYD'S "CH" GATOR

LLOYD'S "CH"ARROW

LONG&HALL'S "CH" STOMPER

PLUMBER'S "CH" ALLIGATOR

ADAMS "CH"ZEBO

GARNER'S "CH" SPIKE

WOOD'S SNOOTY

WATCH DOG' S BEEZLEBUB

CARVER BLOOD

HAMMONDS BLOOD

MAYFIELD BLOOD

COLBY BLOOD

the guy who i got my dogs from used/use these dogs/lines---profile for info...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Creme... most of those are actual dogs not lines... the lines would be "crenshaw" "lloyd" ,ect see what I mean?


----------



## creme-de-la-creme_alize (Jan 15, 2009)

*??????*



creme-de-la-creme_alize said:


> Bloodlines:
> 
> the guy who i got my dogs from used/use these dogs/lines---profile for info...


yeah i know seee^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

U forgetting a nice blood line 2 im talking about da butthead blood line yo that bloodline don't get da credit it desrve so it would be koo if u add them in da list


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont know if I read the post correctly but I was introduced to what was told to me was a Budweiser Crusher, it was easily the biggest pit I ever saw. The guy said this line of pits are used primarily for weight pulling contests.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

RelicBizar said:


> *Razor Edge in dead shame between al the game.*
> 
> Tnxs man.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Mayfields PIT GENERAL---the baddest pit dog EVER! And Southern Kennels MAYDAY ROM.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

OldFortKennels said:


> Welcome to the site. In your first list you have several DOGS and not bloodlines.


Several bloodlines are available after a dog


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

Several bloodlines are named after a dog.


----------



## Chris76 (May 26, 2021)

OldFortKennels said:


> For example Art was a dog, Boudreaux/Carver bloodline, Eli and Art-/boudreaux bloodlines, Dibo, honeybunch and several others are dogs


Lol...a lot of the bloodlines are named after the individual dog if the dog features heavy in a pedigree and is a Grch, ROM or POR. Therefore, Honeybunch, Eli, Jeep, Bolio, Tombstone, Redboy, Jocko, Dibo, Chinaman, Rascal, Yellow, Mayday, Buck, Alligator, Red Devil, Boogieman etc are ALL bloodlines.


----------

